# 2 x Male Degu "FREE"



## Dave_D (May 7, 2009)

Not sure on ages, but I do believe they arent even 2 yet

Both excellent temperament...I just rescued them as I believe they deserved better, and were not being cared for properly, their cage was a disgrace, and falling apart

They are now all healthy, very friendly, and very nice creatures and have never bitten

The only thing is, we cannot supply a cage as they are in a make shift one at the moment which is mainly for our chinchilla, but its been split in 2 just to home these for the time being

Collection from Portsmouth area....If you want them and are willing to care properly then you can have them

thanks


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hiya. Do you still have them? If you do, are they friendly at all? Do you know if they've been around other animals? I have 2 cats and a dog, and although I wouldn't let them anywhere near the degus obviously, I still wouldn't want them to be terrified if they've never seen a dog or cat before. =]


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't really understand why you would rescue them and then get rid of them FREE ! well lets hope they go to a knowledgeable person who will give them the love they deserve .


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Exactly what i was thinking Kim


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

These lovely little guys now live with me  I think Dave didn't have enough time to give them the attention they deserve, what with having quite a few other pets and didn't think it was fair on the degus. He's done a great job of caring for them and they're wonderfully healthy and inquisitive little things 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Cool! :thumbup1: hope they are settling in well how many do you have now Akai ? have you beaten my 9 Degus  x


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Dave_D said:


> I just rescued them as I believe they deserved better, and were not being cared for properly, their cage was a disgrace, and falling apart


Maybe he rescued them just to get them out of their previous poor home... rather than leave them not being cared for properly - then wanted to find the perfect home himself...



Akai-Chan said:


> These lovely little guys now live with me  I think Dave didn't have enough time to give them the attention they deserve, what with having quite a few other pets and didn't think it was fair on the degus. He's done a great job of caring for them and they're wonderfully healthy and inquisitive little things
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Glag you got them  :yesnod:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

All I can see that Dave did was take them out of a bad situation and put them in a better one. At least he acknowleged that he couldn't take care of them and did his best to find a good home for them instead of dumping them somewhere or letting them suffer, like other people might have.

@Kay - Thankyou! Glad I got them too. Will upload pics when I have batteries for my camera.

@Midnight - Nah I only have these 2  QAt the moment I'm going up on the rat front... My pregnant girl is due to drop any day now ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Dave_D (May 7, 2009)

Hiya

Sorry, not been around for a while as life has been kinda hectic!

The reason I rescued them then found a new home was due to the reason that they were not been cared for properly! Wrong food, BADLY housed, and just generally left to their own devices which I felt was wrong...So I took them in, cared for them the best I could, and tried to help give them the life they deserved

As I see it, if you see an animal that is being mistreated, and even though you knew you couldnt keep them for any length of time, would you just turn your back on them and ignore their need for a decent home?

They are nice animals, but I knew that I couldnt keep them in the long term, but instead of them living out the last part of their lives being ill-cared for, I wanted to do what I could to care for them, treat them well, then find a new home....Which I have done, afterall thats what the RSPCA do

When you have 2 children, a dog, 4 turtles, an Iguana, a Chinchilla, Tropical fish, and a Royal Python, your time is well used already...But I couldnt just ignore the fact that I felt they deserved more than the previous owner was doing and I feel that I have helped to give them a better life


----------



## Faigans mum (May 30, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Cool! :thumbup1: hope they are settling in well how many do you have now Akai ? have you beaten my 9 Degus  x


Hi there,

I'm new to this part of the forum and i was just wondering if people add more degus to their cage and if the new ones settle in well with the already established degus? I'm thinking of getting some but wanted to know if I could add more at a later date, obviously i would extend to bigger cage etc too.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Probably would've been best to start your own topic in rodents for his but ohwells...

Degus can be pretty hard to introduce to eachother and it may take a while.... They're very territorial. Best way is to do it is to put them both in one cage with a wire separator down the middle so they can sniff eachother etc. Leave them like this for a couple of weeks, get them out to play together and once you feel they are ok together, remove the separator. If you feel there are any massive problems, replace the separator and try again or separate them entirely 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Faigans mum said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to this part of the forum and i was just wondering if people add more degus to their cage and if the new ones settle in well with the already established degus? I'm thinking of getting some but wanted to know if I could add more at a later date, obviously i would extend to bigger cage etc too.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi there  Well i've had no luck with intros so far  i've tried really hard with them, the usual cages next to each other and mutal playtime in the bathroom BUT it hasn't worked out for me only bloodshed, boxing and fighting so i've got 2 in one cage 3 in another and 4 in the other  i will try again soon but i must say it is hard work  my chinchillas are easier to pair then these little monkeys


----------



## Dave_D (May 7, 2009)

The hardest part you will have is if the Degu's that are together are related, they become very family orientated and will protect their own

Is the cage you want to introduce them to belong to any of the degu's you have? If so that will be your biggest issue as that cage is their territory! The best way of introducing is in another cage that belongs to none of the animals so its like a mutual ground style cage, new smells, new surrounding, and no need to fight for their own"turf" as its put

Gradually do it over a period of time, it can take day, wekks, if not months to get to the point they all live happily


----------



## Faigans mum (May 30, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Hi there  Well i've had no luck with intros so far  i've tried really hard with them, the usual cages next to each other and mutal playtime in the bathroom BUT it hasn't worked out for me only bloodshed, boxing and fighting so i've got 2 in one cage 3 in another and 4 in the other  i will try again soon but i must say it is hard work  my chinchillas are easier to pair then these little monkeys


Oh dear, that all sounds quite heart breaking too. I'd hate to see them fighting. Will probably have to get my army of degus all in one go then, or prepare myself to buy more than one cage. Thanks so much both of you for your reply and sorry for not starting a new thread on this.


----------



## Dave_D (May 7, 2009)

Or, you could always use the same sort of large set up and get some Chipmunks instead lol!

Much cuter and very funny creatures!


----------



## jo broom (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi there,
We recently rescued a male degu from busy traffic in brighton. No one has claimed him so we would like to find him a male friend or two. We have a cage. Do you still have yours?
Cheers,
Jo


----------



## jo broom (Jun 14, 2009)

Recently rescued a male degu from busy traffic in Brighton. would like to find him a friend if poss. We have a cage and space for another.
Cheers,
Jo


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Ooooh i'm in Brighton, don't think I could take on another one though. I'm dealing with enough rats at the moment as it is! Whereabouts did you find him?

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] I was the one who took the degus off this lovely chap, should've made that clear. Sorry!


----------

